# Post Your Wedding Day Picture Here ... If married before the advent of photography then engravings .



## Greyson (Aug 23, 2017)

Way back in 1970 ... and still married (to the same person)
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)

Great photo Greyson, pretty wife, congratulations on your marriage...you have 6 years on me! :cool2:


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's a thread with some more wedding pics:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-wedding-pictures!?highlight=wedding+pictures


----------



## jujube (Aug 23, 2017)

Prehistoric photography from my wedding:


----------



## Greyson (Aug 23, 2017)

I remember that wedding ... I was serving the drinks ...
.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 23, 2017)

I didn't want a big wedding. The hubby to be picked me up at home, Mom snapped the photo and we drove to the church and was married in the parsonage. We forgot about needing a witness so they ran outside and got the gardener. The hubby to be was so nervous he forgot my name. We got through it and 20 minutes later we were on our honeymoon. First stop was a hot dog stand for lunch. That was 1972 and we are still going strong.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2017)

A long, long time ago. 1956 to be exact.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2017)

Approaching 54 years!!!!!
.


----------



## Lon (Aug 24, 2017)

Second marriage lake tahoe 1991


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2017)

Keeripes. What a committment.  We didn't realize at the time and went into with our eyes closed.

Oh to be young again and fearless.

I love to see those photos.


----------



## Trade (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't have any from my first marriage. Don't really care to have any remembrances of the day I made the biggest mistake of my life. The old saying "Life's a bitch, then you marry one" comes to mind.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2017)

My Husband and I just celebrated our 51st Wedding Anniversary. We were married in 1966. My Husband was drafted a few months before our wedding,but we were lucky he was able to have a leave so we could get married and have a short Honeymoon.
I wish I had better pictures on my computer.


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2017)

jujube said:


> Prehistoric photography from my wedding:
> 
> View attachment 41159


:lofl:


----------



## terry123 (Aug 26, 2017)

I love the pics and envy all of you for long, loving marriages.  You are very blessed!!


----------



## merlin (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is mine in 1967, sadly the only two people still alive on this photo are myself and my brother standing next to me...


----------



## Temperance (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you all for sharing these photos.  Just lovely.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 1, 2017)

I've been married 44 years and hardly ever looked at my wedding photos.  I felt like a gatecrasher at someone else's party.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Thank you all for sharing these photos.  Just lovely.


Yes, what she said. They are all so very sweet and everyone looks so good. I'll get around to posting one eventually...I'm just lazy


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

We got married at the Highlands Inn Little Chapel (the inn is still there but the little historic chapel has since been destroyed) in a picturesque setting on the ocean cliffs of Carmel. It was a second time wedding for both of us so I didn't wear a wedding gown. In fact I thought it would be cool to wear a white pantsuit (inspired by Cher lol). I only had immediate family there and there was a pretty white gazebo on the cliff...have a pic of us there too. It was a beautiful day and we ran into Charles Durning at the Inn for a short conversation. Nice man. Looked just like he did in the movies. Clint Eastwood is the Mayor there. I think one of our new members lives in Carmel.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

Lara said:


> We got married at the Highlands Inn Little Chapel (the inn is still there but the little historic chapel has since been destroyed) in a picturesque setting on the ocean cliffs of Carmel. It was a second time wedding for both of us so I didn't wear a wedding gown. In fact I thought it would be cool to wear a white pantsuit (inspired by Cher lol). I only had immediate family there and there was a pretty white gazebo on the cliff...have a pic of us there too. It was a beautiful day and we ran into Charles Durning at the Inn for a short conversation. Nice man. Looked just like he did in the movies. Clint Eastwood is the Mayor there. I think one of our new members lives in Carmel.


This was in 1968 ;
.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes! That's it. Thank you, Greyson. We were married in 1976. The inside was beautiful. It doesn't look as historic from the outside I guess so maybe it wasn't but the inside looked antique. Now I'm a little teary. It broke my heart when we went back to see it. The new owners "paved paradise and put up a parking lot" over it. They left the white gazebo on the cliff.


----------

